# Shower stalls in I-2 hospital psychiatric wing



## cburgess (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm reviewing a project that consists of renovations to an existing psychiatric wing of a hospital. The work includes new shower stalls that the hospital hopes to make ANSI A117.1 compliant. The stalls are intended to be transfer-type, not roll-in, but they aren't showing seats. When I flagged it, they responded by saying they haven't been able to find any fold-down seats that meat anti-ligature requirements for suicide prevention.

I've looked through ANSI, and IBC Chapter 11 to see if there are any exceptions for this type of situation and have come up empty.

Anyone else have any experience with something like this before?


----------



## cburgess (Feb 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention they're proposing a portable rolling stool for use as the shower seat.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

It does not say anti-ligature, but there is nothing to tie a ligature to on this

https://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/shower-seats/drop-down-shower-seat/79597/8406


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

It does not say anti-ligature, but there is nothing to tie a ligature to on this

http://www.bradleycorp.com/accessories/specialty/security/recessed-seat


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

cburgess said:
			
		

> ".... seats that meat anti-ligature requirements... "


By the way, meat does not mean the same as meet.....

Different meaning when dealing with showers....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

Or put in a permanent seat

similar not exactly like this:


----------



## cda (Feb 18, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> It does not say anti-ligature, but there is nothing to tie a ligature to on thishttps://www.hafele.co.uk/shop/p/shower-seats/drop-down-shower-seat/79597/8406


Wrap around seat

Or

Place whatever on top of seat and shut it

Heard numerous stories of how creative people are


----------



## cburgess (Feb 18, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> By the way, meat does not mean the same as meet.....Different meaning when dealing with showers....


Ha! I can't believe I did that. I'm usually the one catching those kinds of errors.

Thanks for the suggestions, but I think the two folding ones could still be misused by looping a towel around them, putting your head, face down, under the seat, and letting body weight do the work. Unless these seats are break-away designs like prison robe hooks, but then they wouldn't be very effective seats.

BTW, the fixed seat that continues all the way to the floor would work, if they had room for it, though I wonder if it would put grab bars too far away from a standing occupant who, though standing, might still require the bars for stability.


----------



## Frank (Feb 18, 2014)

What are they proposing for grab bars?  Those look like they would be a problem as well.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 18, 2014)

Frank said:
			
		

> What are they proposing for grab bars?  Those look like they would be a problem as well.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 18, 2014)

Grab bars can be recessed groves in the wall as opposed to being surface mounted.

Fixed benches work well as there are no loose (maintainable parts) and easy to clean.


----------

